# Hauntcon January 2014 in Houston Partnered with Halloween Expo January 25-28, 2014



## ScaryTinker

*HAuNTcon Heads To Houston and the Halloween & Party Expo for 2014*

The 2014 Haunted Attraction National Tradeshow and Conference (HAuNTcon) will be held in Houston, January 25-28 at the George R. Brown Convention Center, in conjunction with the 2014 Halloween & Party Expo.

"The Halloween & Party Expo is the international event for Halloween, Costume and Party vendors," explains Leonard Pickel, HAuNTcon coordinator and Haunt industry vetern. "It was a natural move to co-locate our conference and tradeshow to Houston so we could offer our attendees the opportunity to see new products and services featured only at this massive Expo."

"The Halloween & Party Expo is pleased that HAuNTcon chose to join us in Houston over the dates of the 2014 Halloween & Party Expo," said Jonathan Erwin with the Halloween & Party Expo. "Being in the same location will allow or respective attendees to take advantage of both events."

The two shows will take place concurrently, but in separated areas within the George R. Brown Convention Center and HAuNTcon attendees are invited to check out the Halloween & Party Expo as well as its educational sessions, tradeshow, special areas, and popular events such as the Halloween Costume Style Show.

"Each event offers a unique perspective on Halloween and being in the same center will enable us to maintain the integrity and character of each of our respective events, while enhancing the overall experience of our attendees," added Erwin.

Halloween & Party Expo attendees interested in participating in HAuNTcon activities will have a variety of options to choose from over the multiple-day conference that includes off season tours of local haunted houses, haunted garage sale, and networking socials that include the annual Costume Ball, as well as the tradeshow floor. Topics in HAuNTcon's unequaled education program span the spectrum from Haunted House Marketing and Business Plans, through Cheap Scares and Haunted House Design, Actor Training and Character Development, Prop building and Set Design.

"We are really excited about the new opportunities that will be available to both event's attendees," said Erwin. "Bringing our industries, our buyers and our sellers together in one great location is a fantastic step for everyone and we look forward to being in Houston together."

Specially priced combo booth packages are available for vendors interested in exhibiting at both the Halloween & Party Expo and HAuNTcon. Registration setup for the HAuNTcon tradeshow and its educational sessions are in process. Stay tuned to www.hauntcon.com for details, and check out the Halloween & Party Expo at www.halloweenpartyexpo.com.


----------



## badger

The latest Big Scary Show (www.bigscaryshow.com) has an interview with Leonard Pickel regarding HAuNTcon 2014. Please check it out...


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Hauntcon Winner - Therese Hansell*

Therese won a free 3-day pass to HAuNTcon 2014 in Houston. Congratulations!

Therese participated in our 2013 attendee feedback survey. She and many others gave us great suggestions and ideas for HAuNTcon 2014. Based on what you told us we are making lots of changes to the show this year.

HAuNTcon attendees will have access to many more Halloween related vendors, more great classes, and a huge costume ball.

Thanks to everyone that has helped make the show bigger and better than ever!


----------



## ScaryTinker

*HAuNTcon 2014*

The Hauntcon trade show is going to be a lot different for 2014.

HAuNTcon 2014 will be co-located with the Halloween and Party Expo show in Houston. Admission to the HAuNTcon show gets anyone 18 or older free admission to the Halloween Expo show with no qualifying.

Combined, we anticipate that you will have access to hundreds of vendors. Since the Expo is where the the big retail buyers order for the 2014 season; It's a great chance to see what will be on the store shelves next Halloween.

Hauntcon will feature an expanded lineup of traditional haunt related vendors.

The HAuNTcon trade show runs January 25-27 (*Saturday - Monday*)

More details to come.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Hauntcon Best Pricing Ends Sunday at Midnight*

You can still get 30% off admission to Hauntcon if you act fast. Visit www.Hauntcon.com and use the discount code '201430'. You can save as much as $45 per person. The code expires Nov 24.

Houston Texas, January 25 - 27 2014

It going to be a great show with education, access to hundreds of vendors, tons of friends and an open hospitality suite.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*Haunt Tours in January*

The 2014 HAuNTcon Pre-show Tour, January Leaves Thursday morning, January 23rd, this tour includes all transportationa and meals on the road.










Included with the Two Day Pre-show tour: transportation to all attractions, three meals and the admission to following attractions: Full actor October style tours of Haunted Mayfield Manor, Dungeon of Doom, Houston Terror Dome and, the spotlight of the pre-show tour, Phobia Haunted Houses, featuring 4 separate attractions: Mind Control, ClaustroPhobia, Darke Institute, and Dawn of the Machine.

On Friday there will also be 6 Backstage/Lights-on Tours of Kingwood Asylum, Hallowed Grounds, and all four of the Haunted Attractions at Phobia. Additionally, you can compete and compare your scores with other attendees at the Zombie Apocalypse Houston, Zombie-themed Laser Tag.

Museum tours of the magnificent Bishop's Palace Historical Haunted Home, Pirates: Legends of the Gulf Coast as well as the hearse-filled National Museum of Funeral History are all included in the tour.

HAuNTcon knows that Haunters are hardy eaters and we have a great line up for meals on the tour also included in the price: Thursday: a burger lunch at Fuddruckers followed by a catered Mexican dinner, Friday: Cajun food for lunch.


----------

